# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  bài tập cơ bản về java

## tungldhdonga1

ai có các bài tập về java cơ bản ko cho mình với:emlaugh: thanks

----------


## nholoiemnoi

*Bài 1:*
Viết chương trình nhập vào 1 mảng số nguyên
- Hiển thị mảng
- Sắp xếp lại mảng theo thứ tự giảm dần
- Hiển thị sau khi sắp xếp
- Đếm các số nguyên tố trong mảng
*Bài 2:*
- In ra các số nguyên tố từ 1-100
*Bài 3:*
- Tính tổng các số nguyên > 3 và <20 chia het cho 5
Bai 3.1
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18
3 6 9 12 15 18 21 24 27
…..
9 18 27 36 45 54 63 72 81
*Bài 4:* 
- Viết chương trình nhập vào 1 chuỗi, kiểm tra xem nó có phải là đối xứng không?
*Bài 5:* 
- Viết chương trình kiểm tra 1 số có phải là số nguyên tố không?
*Bài 6* 
Viết chương trình xét học lực của học viên dựa vào điểm nhập vào từ bàn phím
Quy định:
0-5: in ra kém
>5 và <10 yếu
>=10 và <15 trung bình
>=15 và <20 khá
>=20 và <=25 giỏi
Còn lại in ra nhập sai
*Bài 7* Su dung ngoai le(try .. catch) , yeu cau nguoi dung nhap vao 1 so >0, neu nhap la chu yeu cau nhap lai, neu nhap so <=0 yeu cau nhap lai
*Bài 8*
Tạo lớp abstnract Animal.java, lớp này bao gồm các thuộc tính name,weight,type và các phương thức constructors, phương thức display() hiển thị các thông số của animal, các phương thức abstract eat(), sound()
Tạo lớp Cat kế thừa từ Animal, gọi constructor lớp Animal xuống Cat và triển khai 2 phương thức abstract ở trên, đồng thời ghi đè phương thức display()
*Bài 10*
Viết chương trình nhập vào 1 số nguyên dương, nếu người dùng nhập sai thì hãy điều khiển lỗi và thông báo cho người dùng bằng cách sử dụng câu lệnh Assertion
*Bài 11* viêt chương trình demonstrate việc sử dụng lệnh Assertion.
Tạo lớp Item với 2 phương thức buyItem() và display()
Gọi phương thức buyItem với 2 tham số nhập vào từ bàn phím là soluongton, soluongmua, trong phương thức này hãy thông báo lỗi nếu soluongton<soluongmua
*Bài 12*
Viết hàm kiểm tra xem chuỗi con có xuất trong chuỗi cha
*Bài 13*
Viết chương trình đếm số lần xuất hiện của chuỗi con trong chuỗi cha.
*Bai 14*
Viết chương trình in ra các hình tam giác như sau:

Hình 1
*
* *
* * *
* * * *
* * * * *

1 
2 4
3 6 9
4 8 12 16

Hình 2
* * * * *
* * * *
* * *
* *
*

Hình 3 =>>
*
* *
* * *
​


*Bonus 1 bài vừa thi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Khuyến khích làm xong những bài trên nên làm.
Viết chương trình cho phép nhập liên tiếp các chuỗi. Đến khi chuỗi nhập vào là # thì kết thúc.
Sau đó hiện ra chữ xuất hiện nhiều nhất và số lần, số lần xuất hiện của các chữ còn lại. 
Ví dụ: bạn nhập
baaabddde
# (=> kết thúc, #abadad thì ko kết thúc)
Chương trình sẽ in ra:
a và d xuất hiện nhiều nhất, 3 lần
b xuất hiện 2 lần
e xuất hiện 1 lần
Bài này tương đối khó, mình giải = 1 vòng lặp while và 7 vòng lập for.
P.s: Ko phải đề tự nghĩ ra đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*​

----------


## davidcusagi

giống C thế bạn.bạn có lời giải không?cho mình với.. thanks![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## thambt029

*Download ở đây bạn nhé. Còn ko thì làm rùi xem bài nào khó mình post lên luôn đỡ phải down.*
http://www.mediafire.com/?5era1wc7gabzpcm

----------

